# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Peacock Moss and Spiky Moss

## aquaturbo

Ok, I'm putting the comparison of the Peacock Moss and Spiky Moss on this new thread for easier searching. (File size of pictures are quite large)

Spiky Moss on top, Peacock Moss below.



Spiky Moss:



Peacock Moss:



Microscope pictures of Peacock Moss:




Microscope pictures of Spiky Moss:





Well, with the above comparisons, I would think that the 2 mosses belong to two different species.



Tan SW
______________
www.aquamoss.net - Information about the cultivation of the different aquatic moss

----------


## timebomb

Well, with the microscope pictures, they do indeed look like they are different species of mosses. But I'm curious. What did you see that tells you they are different?

Loh K L

----------


## StanChung

I both in my tank and after scrutinizing the pictures here I can only hazard a guess.
Peacock moss-Fronds are flatter but more branching, leaf growth not as packed, leaves are broader and leaf edges are smoother.
Spiky moss-Fronds are fuller and curl a little, leaves grow very densely, leaves are narrower and leaf edges are spiky!

----------


## strung_0ut

Hi Tan, 

It has been awhile, good to see you on the board. Email me sometime or I will or whichever. Sorry Admin.

My guess on these two, would be that they're the same. I am backing Loh on his original guess after I wanted to believe they were two different species very badly. They may be grown in the same tank, but be different ages. Don't get caught up in the moss conspiracy, there is too much out there.  :Laughing:  I have no experience in the microscopic area, so my guess is probably completely useless.

Regards,

Dennis

----------


## timebomb

Stan,

Even if the mosses look different, they could possibly be the same moss. This is because science isn't concerned about looks. In other words, 2 living organisms can look very different but scientists may classify them as the same species. For instance, Goldfish comes in many shapes and colours. But whether it's a Lionhead, a Star Gazer, a Pearlscale or a Black Moor, they are all considered the same species - _Carassius auratus_.

With mosses, classification is even more complex. The same moss could be classified as different species, depending on where they originate from. That's the reason the professor is reluctant to make a positive identification if the country of origin is not known. He can only give us the genus name but not the species as the same moss could be known by different species names if they come from different countries. 

It's all very confusing and the problem with moss classification becomes more evident when mosses are sent from one country to another. In the old days before the internet came around, bryologists usually only have to work with mosses that they are sure of the country of origin but with the professor, his problem is we ask him to identify mosses without knowing where they are from.

Loh K L

----------


## StanChung

Hi Kl,

That's ok for hobbyist like me who are more concerned with looks!  :Opps: 

Yes mosses do have a few different looks depending on conditions I've noticed. 
Made a mistake of putting them in the same tank and now I really don't know which is peacock or spiky. They are probably the same?

In your opinion, is it a Vesicularia or Taxiphyllum?

----------


## timebomb

> In your opinion, is it a Vesicularia or Taxiphyllum?


My opinion in this isn't worth anything, Stan. But the professor has examined the moss and he said it's a _Taxiphyllum_. He also said it could *possibly* be _Taxiphyllum giraldii_ but until we know where the moss originates from, he can't be certain of the species name. 

Loh K L

----------


## StanChung

I see, mine is less than nothing then!
I've heard whispers that it could be from China though I can't verify the source. This moss looks bushy and great for aquascaping, plus it's quite easy to grow. 27C, ph 6+, CO2, medium lighting requirements.

----------


## timebomb

I heard the same whispers too but when hobbyists say the moss is from China, we don't know if they mean China is where the natural habitats of the moss are located or China is the place where the moss is exported from. It could be someone in China brought the moss in from another country and exported it from there. 

What we do know, however, is that the flora in China has many species of mosses. As far as I know, there are several species of both _Vesicularia_'s and _Taxiphyllum_'s there that have not been introduced to the aquaria hobby yet. 

For instance, a website lists these species of _Taxiphyllum_'s and _Vesicularia_'s as mosses that are native to China. 

_Taxiphyllum autoicum
Taxiphyllum formosanum
Taxiphyllum inundatum
Taxiphyllum splendescens
Taxiphyllum squamatulum
Vesicularia chlorotica
Vesicularia marginata
Vesicularia shimadae
Vesicularia stillicidiorum
Vesicularia subchlorotica
Vesicularia tonkinensis_

These are mosses that are known only to bryologists. In other words, they have not been introduced to the aquaria hobby yet. But my guess is some of the unidentified mosses we have seen so far could probably belong to some of the species listed above. We know that generally, _Taxiphyllum_'s and _Vesicularia_'s have little problems surviving under water.

In short, we can expect to see many more new aquarium mosses in the future.

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

> I heard the same whispers too but when hobbyists say the moss is from China, we don't know if they mean China is where the natural habitats of the moss are located or China is the place where the moss is exported from. It could be someone in China brought the moss in from another country and exported it from there.


Exactly. I asked a planted aquarium shop in Beijing where they got their supply of mosses and plants from and they said their supplier got their plants from China, Singapore and Taiwan !!

----------


## StanChung

Ah! I'm only wondering what the mosses you listed looks like. Something to look forward to.

I took a long look in my tank and noticed all of these mosses[peacock or spiky] are beginning to look the same. In your opinion which is the mature form? The curly form or the flat as pancake one? I'm looking at them and they look curly.

----------

